
Firefox web browser (iOS) - JamesBaxter
https://itunes.apple.com/ie/app/firefox-web-browser/id989804926?mt=8
======
JamesBaxter
Whilst at the core this is the same as Safari and Chrome for iOS being able to
sync bookmarks and history is a big deal for me.

Will Apple ever allow a different rendering engine?

